# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Nano Reef - Fer

## Maria Fernanda

Oiii,  :Smile:   Pessoal já faz oito messes que tenho um aquário doce de 150
litros comunitário e meu sonho do marinho se realizou, aqui vai os dados meu reef,bem não é só meu,tenho que dividir ele com meu marido e meu filho que estão tão apaixonados como eu . Ele foi montado no dia 21/02/2007, apesar de pequeno, sigo todos os conselhos que meu aquarista fornece. Bem o móvel é um tonel cortado ao meio com uma base de quatro pés....

Start do sistema:
 50x35x25
Sump - não possui 
Litragem livre - 30 litros 
Substrato Argonita e Halimeda
Rochas vivas  7kg
Iluminação - 02 brancas - 01 azul  10 a 12  horas por dia
Filtros - 1 interno 300l/h 1 externo 400l/h
Filtrantes - Carvão ativado
Skimmer - não possui
Densidade- 1024 
Temp- 26
termostato com aquecedor

TPA 15 litros a cada 15 dias. Gotejamento noturno de água doce torneiral desclorificada com Aqua Safe, e adicionado  kalk e Bio magnésio.

Corais:
Mushroom Blue
Mushroom SkripedGreen
Mushroom Red
Zoantus Vermelho
Zoantus Marron
Zoantus Esmeralda
Xenia Giant Marron
Xenia Pom-Pom
Kenia Tree
Yellow Polyps
Esmeralda 
Gorgonia Rabo De Macaco
Sun Coral
Leather Umbrella Brown

Animais: 
01 camarão bailarino 
01 camarão stenopus
01 estrela vermelha
01 ofiuro comum
01 ofiuro Brittlesea Star,Red
01 Esponja vermelha
05 Mini-paguros verdes 
05 Mini-paguros amarelos 
07 turbo Snail  


Seguem as fotos .... :wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite
Muitos parabéns pelo bonito recife que aí tens :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Uma disposição muito harmoniosa e pela descrição do equipamento bem como a manutenção dá para perceber muito rigor :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  principalmente atandendo a que é um nano e não tens escumador. Apostaste num leito de areia profundo (=DSB - Deep Sand Bed) que tem quantos centimetros de altura :SbQuestion2:  15cm :SbQuestion2: 

esta imagem aqui é uma ternura além de revelar também muita harmonia e estabilidade



Falas (escreves) que tens um filtro interior e outro exterior mas não percebi o que têm dentro, poderias explicar :SbQuestion2:  Usas para colocar resinas tipo phosguard ou coisa parecida :SbQuestion2:  carvão activado :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Muitos parabéns, está lindo :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Alves

Olá , realmente está muito bonito e aparentemente muito saudavel , uma boa disposição de corais e rocha e mostrando muita saude :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Para quem nao usa escumador está muito bom  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Parabéns ...

Cumprimentos...

----------


## Maria Fernanda

Olá obrigado pelos elogios  :yb677:  tento fazer o melhor que posso,pois não sei muito bem as coisas ainda,mas estou aprendendo!!! O  leito de areia  tem 8cm, e os dois filtros contem carvão ativado.... Se estiver algo errado me fale agradeço ... OBRIGADO NOVAMENTE !!!! :SbSalut:   :SbSalut:   :SbSalut:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá obrigado pelos elogios  tento fazer o melhor que posso,pois não sei muito bem as coisas ainda,mas estou aprendendo!!! O  leito de areia  tem 8cm, e os dois filtros contem carvão ativado.... Se estiver algo errado me fale agradeço ... OBRIGADO NOVAMENTE !!!!


B :Olá: m dia
Eu é que agradeço exemplos como o teu, abordagens diferentes, rigorosas, bem geridas. Relativamente ao leito de areia profundo sugeria que lesses atentamente este artigo que traduzi e se tiveres questões sobre o mesmo ou leitos de areia profundos, coloca-as no tópico de discussão que lhe está associado que assim reúne-se tudo relativo a esse tema no mesmo tópico que servirá de consulta. Assim e sem mais analises, 15cm seria o recomendado para um leito de areia profundo, mas obviamente que temos de levar em conta a altura do teu aquário, cubicagem (volume de água bruto que comporta), a circulação no mesmo e também o facto de não usares escumador, tudo isso somado e o resultado que exibes, tudo indica que os 8cm são suficientes para a boa gestão do teu sistema e adequados à respectiva fauna.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=8450

http://www.reefforum.net/view.php?pg...reia_profundos

Relativamente ao carvão activado, vigia apenas os níveis de Iodo até porque tens vários corais moles. O carvão activado tem particular capacidade para retirar o Iodo, o que não significa que não o devas usar, longe disso, usa mas controla os níveis de Iodo. Podes ler mais aqui na resposta nº 16 deste tópico http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....4115#post74115 sobre os efeitos do carvão activado na remoção do Iodo.

Assim e para já continua o bom trabalho, vigia apenas o Iodo.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João M Monteiro

Parabéns, Maria Fernanda,
Está muito harmonioso esse nano

----------


## Maria Fernanda

Olá  :SbSourire21:  Pedro abrigada novamente vou ler os artigos, e se puder continue me dando dicas todas elas são muito importantes para o desenvolvimento do  reef, não posso ter erros pois ele é pequeno e não tem todo sistema que é necessário então qualquer erro pode ser um desastre:icon_cry,.mas espero que continue tudo bem!!!: :yb663:   :yb663:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Olá, Maria Fernanda.  :Olá:  

Parabéns pelo teu magnífico nano. Transborda de harmonia, quer no layout (disposição da decoração/rocha) quer nos resultados que consegues, pois como já foi dito atrás, não tens escumador e isso implica muita disciplina nos cuidados de manutenção para manteres água de boa qualidade para os corais e invertebrados que tens e alguns a necessitar cuidados especiais como esse coral sol (Tubastraea sp.)  :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Jose Neves

:tutasla:  

Parabens, nao tinha conhecimento que se podia ter algo tao bonito num aqua tao pequeno

----------


## Maria Fernanda

Olá, pessoal estou muito agradecida pelos elogios :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   e pelas dicas muito obrigado.Espero cada vez mais poder contar com ajuda de todos vs... 


até... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Maria Fernanda  :Olá:  

Manter um aquario dessas dimensões é dificílimo. Sendo relactivamente fácil de montar.

O meu conselho seria.

Mantenção regular (semanalmente) desses 2 filtros.Não introduziria peixe algum, apenas invertebrados que podesse alimentar localmente para não ter desperdicios de comida no aquario.Os filtros não teriam dentro nada de nada, a não ser exporáticamente um pouco de carvão activo.Trocas de agua o mais curtas possiveis e o mais pequenas possiveis (o ideal seria 1 litro por dia)Quanto ao aquario actual, achei muito bonito, equilibrado, harmonioso e visivelmente com toque feminino. 

Parabêns  :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Olá, :Olá:  

Os meus parabéns!  :Pracima:  
Ficou de um bom gosto notável.

Que coral é esse amarelinho que tens aí no meio?

----------


## Maria Fernanda

Olá obrigado!! Este coral é o sun coral ele só abre com pouca luz ou sem luz ....

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá obrigado!! Este coral é o sun coral ele só abre com pouca luz ou sem luz ....


B :Olá: a noite
o "sun coral" ou "coral sol" tem o nome científico Tubastrea aurea e aqui podem ver uma imagem do que tem o companheiro João Magano



é de facto um coral não fotossintético que tem de ser alimentado, sendo um dos métodos usados, o da garrafa de plástico cortada como para as gonioporas.

Aqui podem ler mais

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ubastrea+aurea

e aqui

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ubastrea+aurea

e aqui podem ver como fazer um alimentador para tubastreas aurea. O companheiro Passos (José Passos Campainha) tem umas imagens da técnica em causa aplicada à sua goniopora, se não me engano. :yb665: 


[/COLOR]

Fernanda agora só falta mesmo uma imagem grande plano dessa tua belissima Tubastrea aurea :yb665: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> O companheiro Passos (José Passos Campainha) tem umas imagens da técnica em causa aplicada à sua goniopora, se não me engano.
> Pedro Nuno


Tenho, sim senhor. É um pequeno vídeo onde se pode ver como se alimenta uma Goniopora, por exemplo, com a técnica da garrafa cortada. 

Vídeo aqui

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá Maria Fernanda  
> 
> Manter um aquário dessas dimensões é dificílimo. Sendo relativamente fácil de montar.
> 
> O meu conselho seria.
> Manutenção regular (semanalmente) desses 2 filtros.Não introduziria peixe algum, apenas invertebrados que pudesse alimentar localmente para não ter desperdícios de comida no aquário.Os filtros não teriam dentro nada de nada, a não ser esporadicamente um pouco de carvão activo.Trocas de agua o mais curtas possíveis e o mais pequenas possíveis (o ideal seria 1 litro por dia)Quanto ao aquário actual, achei muito bonito, equilibrado, harmonioso e visivelmente com toque feminino. 
> 
> Parabêns


B :Olá: a noite Fernanda
Depois de se ter falado de um dos métodos para alimentar os corais Tubastrea aurea, convém recapitular o que o Companheiro Júlio informou. Assim e atendendo à cubicagem reduzidissima do teu lindo sistema e entre outros o facto de não usares escumador, terás de exercer particular cuidado ao alimentar seja com a "campânula" (garrafa cortada) seja de outro modo, porque os meios de exportação de nutrientes (remoção/processamento) de carga orgânica de que dispões, são lentos e assim poderão ser insuficientes para depurar rápida e adequadamente o teu sistema antes que se degrade a qualidade da água. Terás de ser muito rigorosa nesse aspecto, o que pelo resultado é sem dúvida o caso, mas não nos podemos distrair :SbOk2:  :SbOk3: 
Já agora Fernanda, como alimentas a tua Tubastrea aurea :SbQuestion2:  

Com que frequência :SbQuestion2:  

Fazes/preparas algum alimento/papa liquida em especial :SbQuestion2:  

Usas marine snow :SbQuestion2: 

Usas zooplâncton em suspensão (vendido em frascos nas lojas como o da Zooplex da Kent ou Marine snow da Two Little Fishies) :SbQuestion2: 

Usas plâncton natural (não sei se moras perto do Porto de Antonina ou Paranaguá e assim se tens acesso ao mar próximo de onde vives) :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Maria Fernanda

Olá estou agradecida pela atenção de vcs eu queria mesmo que meu sun coral se abrisse mas já faz quase duas semanas que ele chegou e até agora só ameaçou abrir,mas tenho que tomar alguns cuidados por causa do meu sistema não posso ter sobras de comida no reff,tanto que alimento todos meus animais na boca para não ficar restos pelo reef,eles adoram comer na minha mão,o único problema é que não posso por a mão no reef para arrumar nada que já vem todos me beliscar eles acostumaram comigo.Mas o sun coral eu tenho percebido que ele ameaça abrir quando eu alimento os animais e já proveito e dou um pouco para ele de ração industrializada e pedacinhos de camarão,pois aonde moro fica complicado  outros alimentos ....

----------


## Maria Fernanda

Olá pessoal desculpe por abandonar vocês mas estava de mudança e tava a maior bagunça por aqui, mas tudo acabou bem, está tudo lindo por aqui agora não espero mudar mais pois estou na minha casa eu meu marido e meu filho estamos muito felizes,e meu reef reagiu muito bem com a mudança de tudo certo ele está mais lindo do que nunca ,o sun coral está perfeito aberto todas as noites maravilhoso e também tenho dois novos  moradores um palhaço e um cavalo marinho logo posto fotos....

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> Parabens, nao tinha conhecimento que se podia ter algo tao bonito num aqua tao pequeno


Boas , isso mostra que as coisas bem estreturadas desde principio  se podem quebrar alguns tabus na agua salgada , eu proprio começei com um nano de 80 L  e que aguentou 1 ano sem problemas so com um berlin 60 com pedra difusora, qundo muita gente me dizia que era impossivel um reef nessa litragem.
um abraço :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :SbOk5:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Bem vinda de volta, Fernanda

E que tal postar uma fotografia actualizada desse lindíssimo aquário ?

----------


## luis rosando

bom aqui estou de volta depois de varias mudanças mas só tenho boas novidades este aquário eu o vendi para meu tio que ficou apaixonado por ele por aqui ouve várias mudanças muita gente anda se contagiando pelos aquários marinhos  meu tio está curtindo de monte .Mas o aquário está lindo já tem peixes logo posto fotos dele pois sou eu que cuido dele ainda.Mas a maior novidade é que montei outro lógico que eu não agüentaria ficar sem o problema que eu esqueci minha senha do fórum e o meu email onde fiz o cadastro não está mais ativo mas já dei um jeitinho como meu marido também foi contagiado ele esta curtido um monte o novo reef e ele fez um outr cadastro está em reef fer & ro  gostaria de opiniões até mais

----------


## Filipe Simões

Quem eh vivo sempre aparece!

Ficamos a espera que nos mostres entao o novo aquario com o respectivo set up

 :Smile:

----------


## luis rosando

olá o novo reef está em outro topico fer& ro da uma olhada tá no nome de luis rosando como eu disse perdi minha senha e meu marido fez novo cadastro  :SbOk3: 
aqui está    http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=16037

----------


## roberto montabone

> Oiii,   Pessoal já faz oito messes que tenho um aquário doce de 150
> litros comunitário e meu sonho do marinho se realizou, aqui vai os dados meu reef,bem não é só meu,tenho que dividir ele com meu marido e meu filho que estão tão apaixonados como eu . Ele foi montado no dia 21/02/2007, apesar de pequeno, sigo todos os conselhos que meu aquarista fornece. Bem o móvel é um tonel cortado ao meio com uma base de quatro pés....
> 
> Start do sistema:
>  50x35x25
> Sump - não possui 
> Litragem livre - 30 litros 
> Substrato Argonita e Halimeda
> Rochas vivas  7kg
> ...




Depois que vi sua foto dando de alimentar ao bailarino comecei a acostumar o meu 
Não é que ele veio na mão mesmo essa interação com os animaizinhos é de mais

----------


## MAURO PIRES

O teu nano esta excelente e muito estabilizado só acho o aquário pequeno para um zebrasoma e um hepatus

----------

